# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  πως ελέγχουμε μία μητρική αν καηκε ?

## bogs

Γεια σας σε όλους

Έχω έναν υπολογιστή που μετά από μερικές προσπάθειες αλλαγής της μνήμης, τώρα δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου. Δηλαδή εκεί που είχα καταλήξει να το δουλέψω με τις παλιές μνήμες και ύστερα από νορμαλ ξεκίνημα πήγα να το κλείσω και μετά νέκρωσε το σύστημα. Τώρα κάθε φορά που πατάω το on button (η μητρική έχει ένα τέτοιο πάνω της),  πάει να ξεκινήσει το τροφοδοτικό και σε κλάσμα δευτερολέπτου σβήνει. Μετά νεκρώνει και πρπ να βγάλω το ρεύμα να το ξαναβάλω για να κάνει πάλι το ίδιο πράγμα. Τα fun της cpu και του northbridge δεν ανταποκρίνονται καθόλου.

Εχω δοκιμάσει όλους του συνδυασμούς (άλλες VGA κάρτες, άλλες μνήμες άλλο τροφοδοτικό, αλλεπάλληλα cmos reset, άλλη μπαταρία cmos ) και συνεχίζει να κάνει τα ίδια. Μόνο τη cpu den δοκίμασα ακόμη. Τώρα έχω αφήσει μόνο τη μητρική και το τροφοδοτικό 

Το ερώτημά μου είναι το εξής :
Προφανώς η μητρική μου (lanparty UT nF4 SLI-D), παει να ξεκινήσει αλλά για κάποιο λόγο η cpu δεν δίνει εντολή να ξεκινήσει. Σημαίνει ότι έχει καεί η μητρική ή κάτι άλλο; και αν έχει καεί η μητρική σημαίνει ότι έχει καεί κάποιο ολοκληρωμένη ή πυκνωτή ή άλλο; Αν ναι εγω πως μπορώ να το εντοπίσω και να το αλλάξω?

Οι γνώσεις μου περί ηλεκτρονικών είναι κάπως περιορισμένες αλλά επειδή είμαι DIY τύπος έχω σκυλιάσει να βρώ τι φταίει, ανεξάρτητα αν θα τη φτιάξω ή όχι τη μητρική.

Ευχαριστώ που με ακούσατε και περιμένω με αγωνία τις συμβουλές σας.

----------


## navar

δοκίμασε πρώτα ένα άλλο τροφοδοτικό !
εμένα για τροφοδοτικό μου μυρίζει σύμφωνα με την περιγραφή !

δοκίμασε να βγάλεις όλα τα περιφερειακά (δισκους/μοναδες cd/γραφικα) ακόμα και το cpu , και το 20/24πιν του τροφοδοτικού , και την μπαταρία της μητρικής , άστα κανένα τεταρτάκι εκτός και μετά ξεκίνα να μοντάρεις μόνο τα βασικά ! 

βάλε πρώτα επεξεργαστή , τροφοδοτικό και μπούταρε , χωρίς γραφικά και μνήμες ! αν δεν σφυρίζει έχεις θέμα , αν σφυρίξει , συνέχισε με μνήμες και γραφικά,
αν έχεις πολλές μνήμες (2-3 dimm) ξεκίνα να τα βάζεις ένα-ένα , για να δείς οτι είναι όλα καλά , και δοκίμασέτα σε όλα τα slot , καθότι είναι συχνό φαινόμενο να τα φτύνει κάποιο slot !

κάνε τις δοκιμές και εδώ είμαστε !

----------


## spirakos

ανοιγει κ στα καπακια κλεινει πιθανον να ειναι κ επεξεργαστης
Κανε οτι ειπε ο navar.Αν αλλαξεις τροφοδοτικο μονο με επεξαργαστη πανω και κανει τα ιδια πεζεσαι μεταξυ cpu/motherboard

----------


## Leonardo

Φιλε , ειχα και εγω ενα παρομοιο προβλημα με αυτο εδω . Τελικα εφταιγε το τροφοφοτικο. 
Βγαλε το τροφοδοτικο ετσι οπως ειναι και στη θεση του βαλε ενα καινουριο.

----------


## lakafitis

Ειχα αντιμετωπίσει και εγω παρομοια περιπτωση και τελικα το πρόβλημα ηταν φουσκωμένοι ηλεκτρολητικοι στο τροφοδοτικο, με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορεί να ξεκινήσει σωστα ο σκληρος και μετα απο λιγα δευτερολεπτα το pc να σβήνει. Αν εχεις γνώσεις απο ηλεκτρονικα και κολλήσεις και με πολυ προσοχη βεβαια ανοιξε το τροφοδοτικο και κοιταξε για φουσκομένους ηλεκτρολυτικους στην εξοδο, δηλαδη απο εκει που βγαινουν οι διαφορες τασεις.

----------


## bogs

δοκίμασα άλλη cpu στην χαλασμένη motherboard  και δεν δούλεψε. Εβαλα άλλη καλή μητρική με τον δικό μου cpu και δεν δούλεψε επίσης. ΕΠομένως έχουν καεί και η motherbord μου και η cpu μου??  
Επίσης έχω βάλει το τροφοδοτικό στην άλλη μητρική και στον άλλον επεξεργαστή και δουλεύει μια χαρά . Βέβαια η άλλη cpu  είναι μια AMD 64 X2 3000 ενώ η δικιά μου που δεν εδουελευει είναι η  AMD 64X2 4400+ η οποία ίσως να θέλει περισσότερα V για να λειτουργήσει?

----------


## bogs

θα προσπαθήσω να δοκιμάσω ότι μου λές. Μπορείς όμοως να μου διευκρινίσεις τι εννοείς φουσκομένους? επίσης τι πρπ να προσέχω πιο πολύ όταν ανοίγω ένα τροφοδοτικό?

----------


## JOUN

> Επίσης έχω βάλει το τροφοδοτικό στην άλλη μητρική και στον άλλον επεξεργαστή και δουλεύει μια χαρά . Βέβαια η άλλη cpu  είναι μια AMD 64 X2 3000 ενώ η δικιά μου που δεν εδουελευει είναι η  AMD 64X2 4400+ η οποία ίσως να θέλει περισσότερα V για να λειτουργήσει?



Αφου δουλευει το τροφοδοτικο αλλου τι το ψαχνεις;Οταν ξεκιναει το pc θελει λιγο ρευμα(λιγα Α και οχι Volt) οποτε οτι τροφοδοτικο και να βαλεις σου κανει.
Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα φταιει η motherboard σου.Αφου εχεις καινουρια M/B και καινουρια CPU βαλτα και τα δυο και δες τι γινεται..

----------


## lakafitis

> θα προσπαθήσω να δοκιμάσω ότι μου λές. Μπορείς όμοως να μου διευκρινίσεις τι εννοείς φουσκομένους? επίσης τι πρπ να προσέχω πιο πολύ όταν ανοίγω ένα τροφοδοτικό?



 Καταρχας δοκιμασε με αλλο τροφοδοτικο να δεις αν ανοίγει το PC . Το οτι δοκίμασες το συγκεκριμένο τροφοδοτικο σε αλλο PC και δούλεψε δεν μου λεει κατι. Φουσκωμενοι πυκνωτές, είναι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι πυκνωτές (βαρελακια) οι οποιοι εχουν φουσκώσει στο πανω κυκλικο μερος τους και πιθανοτατα να εχουν χυθει και λιγα υγρα. Αν το ανοιξεις τελικα θα το βγάλεις απο το ρευμα και θα προσέξεις να μην ακουμπήσεις πυκνωτες που βρίσκονται στην περιοχη των 220 volt.

----------


## bogs

> Καταρχας δοκιμασε με αλλο τροφοδοτικο να δεις αν ανοίγει το PC . Το οτι δοκίμασες το συγκεκριμένο τροφοδοτικο σε αλλο PC και δούλεψε δεν μου λεει κατι. Φουσκωμενοι πυκνωτές, είναι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι πυκνωτές (βαρελακια) οι οποιοι εχουν φουσκώσει στο πανω κυκλικο μερος τους και πιθανοτατα να εχουν χυθει και λιγα υγρα. Αν το ανοιξεις τελικα θα το βγάλεις απο το ρευμα και θα προσέξεις να μην ακουμπήσεις πυκνωτες που βρίσκονται στην περιοχη των 220 volt.




δοκίμασα άλλο καινούργιο τροφοδοτικό και πάλι τπτ. ΕΠίσης το άνοιξα και έλεγξα τους πυκνωτές και δεν τους είδα φουσκωμενους όπως λες.Όπως είπα παραπάνω δοκίμασα και μια άλλη cpu και μία άλλη μητρική. Δηλαδή δοκίμασα δύο μητρικές και δύο επεξεργαστες σε όλους τους συνδυασμούς μεταξύ τους και ο μονος συνδυασμός που λειτουργησε ήταν η άλλη cpu kai η άλλη μητρική. Αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι για αναβάθμιση αλλά πέρα απο αυτό τι στην ευχή συμβαίνει? πως κάηκε η μητρική μου και ο επεξεργαστής??

----------

